# wine pairing for lobster



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...


----------



## Terry (Feb 17, 2009)

A Riesling


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...


Ice wine would be a disaster.

I'd go for a Chardonnay...Fess Parker, Cuvaison, or something else from California...french wine would be too heavy. Go to the wine shop and ask for a recommendation, they are usually good at steering you in the right direction.


----------



## driveby (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...



In this economy ?

Boones Farm or Thunderbird ........

j/k  i agree with Ravi on this one .......


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...



a pouilly fuisse or a fume blanc go pretty well with the critters or you can always go wild and have champagne.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2009)

How are you cooking the sea bug?

Which Wine With Maine Lobster


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, people eat lobster any other way than dipped in butter? Sacrilege! 

btw, Bones, Florida lobster is much better if you can get it.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

o thanks shogun...steaming....thanks...with butter...i love butter


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wine/Food Pairing Chart: White Wines

Sauvignon Blanc  or Fume Blanc....you could probably get a good south african or austrailian or argentinian white if you went to you local wine shop....i would not spend the extra cash on a california white.....you may want to get two different wines to compare and see which one is better for you.....do not over chill them.....

chardony can also work but may be a bit too dry and or buttery and or and oaky depending on which one you pick...

assuming you are not doing it in a spanish red sauce style......in which case you could go with a spanish red.....


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

ooooo the  Albariño would be great...he would be impressed with that one....

i have the entire day planned for him....he will ski all day...have dinner...then a concert...willie nelson..and asleep at the wheel...i like texas swing..in reality this day of activity will kill us both


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> ooooo the  Albariño would be great...he would be impressed with that one....
> 
> i have the entire day planned for him....he will ski all day...have dinner...then a concert...willie nelson..and asleep at the wheel...i like texas swing..in reality this day of activity will kill us both



Asleep at the Wheel ?  you lucky ass !!!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

so how much should i plan to spend on the  Albariño


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > ooooo the  Albariño would be great...he would be impressed with that one....
> ...



no shit...i didnt care about willie..then i heard asleep at the wheel would be there...i figure they will open and then they will play a set with willie then he will play a set...of course...i could be wrong...figure if willie sucks we can leave...son is willing to be the dd...so we can both drink....i most likely wont..since staying awake..past 9 ish can be tough for me...


son is not going to concert..just dropping us off and picking us up...he is doing it in bitter quietness ...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

lol, skiing and lobster, sounds crazy to me but I'd do it. I like my lobster grilled, dipped in butter on a hot afternoon overlooking the ocean. Heaven.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

o i am making dinner....i cant afford lobster out...hell i am blowing a wee bit of money on this birthday...but he deserves it...i plan to drive him to the slopes and drop him off right at the door....well as close as i can...i have the lobster ordered...i hope they come in all..but if not i will drop back and punt...so i will call wine shops tomorrow and look for the  Albariño


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

shit...i have no plan b....i got my a plan then nothing.....and they are issuing winter storm warnings ...for tomorrow and thursday...creme brulee for dessert? or is that too heavy on top of lobster...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

eek! Riesling with lobster...well, let us know if you like the pairing.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

o nevermind....fuck me running...i got to do a birthday cake for him....o hell..i got no plan a ..now


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

now have you tried monkfish?


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > ooooo the  Albariño would be great...he would be impressed with that one....
> ...



took the words right out of my mouth-i love those guys, but they don't seem to come north as much as they used to.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

Make grilled tomatoes to go with it, cut in half, sprinkled with olive oil, oregano and parmesan. Garlic new potatoes on the side. If you were in Florida dessert would be key lime pie.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

he loves key lime pie..and i make it with ed and flos lime juice....its damned tart...he likes it tart...i was thinking layer cake with raspberry sauce...between layers and a 
chocolate ganache filling ...everyother layer... maybe ganache for the frosting or buttercream...damn key lime pie would be a lot easier


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> he loves key lime pie..and i make it with ed and flos lime juice....its damned tart...he likes it tart...i was thinking layer cake with raspberry sauce...between layers and a
> chocolate ganache filling ...everyother layer... maybe ganache for the frosting or buttercream...damn key lime pie would be a lot easier



i'd go with the key lime, or an angel pie. mmmm


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> he loves key lime pie..and i make it with ed and flos lime juice....its damned tart...he likes it tart...i was thinking layer cake with raspberry sauce...between layers and a
> chocolate ganache filling ...everyother layer... maybe ganache for the frosting or buttercream...damn key lime pie would be a lot easier


It would be, and it's the perfect ending. If you can't get key limes, use regular. Use real limes, though...easiest recipe on earth.

What time is the party, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > he loves key lime pie..and i make it with ed and flos lime juice....its damned tart...he likes it tart...i was thinking layer cake with raspberry sauce...between layers and a
> ...



can i catch a ride with you?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

del said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > he loves key lime pie..and i make it with ed and flos lime juice....its damned tart...he likes it tart...i was thinking layer cake with raspberry sauce...between layers and a
> ...


What's angel pie?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Sure, meeting in Charlotte.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> eek! Riesling with lobster...well, let us know if you like the pairing.



my thoughts exactly....toooooooooooooo  sweet...


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



sounds good, i know a really funny bartender at the airport.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 17, 2009)

Seriously bones, you got some good advice from your friends here.

Just keep in mind while planning what you two will eat, you DO have a concert to go to after dinner. You don't want to be all full and bloated so much you can't enjoy the music.

Light sides, like Ravi's tomatoes and new potatoes, and a Key Lime Pie for dessert would be ideal I say. 

Your belly is full and satisfied, but not too much where it's painful! 


Have fun, the man will love it I'm sure~


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



meringue for the crust, lemon filling and slightly sweetened whipped cream as the top layer. not too hard to make if you're okay with meringue and very tasty.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2009)

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


Recipe? That sounds divine.


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



i'll dig it out and get it to you-we had it saturday night so i should be able to find it pretty easily. 

it is divine, silly, that's why they call it angel pie.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

i know ...i am thinking we may be too bloated and old to bump uglies....he will be going skiing by himself...i know that sounds cold but i assure you...he prefers it...to having to hang out with me..and listen to me whine....alpine is not easy...nordic i can do..alpine..it just aint pretty...plus i am thinking i can get off work early tomorrow..find out about the lobster and  Albariño..now if i get totally fucked...no lobster...i got no clue what to fall back on...scallops perhaps?  then the wine will not matter...


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

angel pie?  individual ones would work better than a big one...i think i will go with key lime...lots easier than a layer cake and ganache


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i know ...i am thinking we may be too bloated and old to bump uglies....he will be going skiing by himself...i know that sounds cold but i assure you...he prefers it...to having to hang out with me..and listen to me whine....alpine is not easy...nordic i can do..alpine..it just aint pretty...plus i am thinking i can get off work early tomorrow..find out about the lobster and  Albariño..now if i get totally fucked...no lobster...i got no clue what to fall back on...scallops perhaps?  then the wine will not matter...



scallops would still be good with a savigon blanc.....an albarino is similar to a gewurtztraminer and may bit a bit spicey depending on how you prepare the scallops or lobster.....


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i know ...i am thinking we may be too bloated and old to bump uglies....he will be going skiing by himself...i know that sounds cold but i assure you...he prefers it...to having to hang out with me..and listen to me whine....alpine is not easy...nordic i can do..alpine..it just aint pretty...plus i am thinking i can get off work early tomorrow..find out about the lobster and  Albariño..now if i get totally fucked...no lobster...i got no clue what to fall back on...scallops perhaps?  then the wine will not matter...
> ...



did you miss the part about me not knowing anything about wine?  he would like spicey....the lobster will be steamed with butter...scallops would be sauteed...


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



no i didn't miss that part ....which is why i chimed in with my two cents.....if he likes spice wines then your wine choices are fine.....the albarino depending on which one you pick will have a flavour to it.....try to compliment that flavour with how you spice the main course.....you sound like you are a good cook....think of the wine as an ingredient that you are putting into the dish.....if you taste the wine while you are cooking you can spice the food to match it.....your husband is a lucky man....


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

Fuck it, go for a Chablis, the flintier the better.  

Your lobster is different from our crayfish (I had lobster in Massachusetts once and it does taste different, I like lobster better) but I tend to go for a pretty dry white with cray here.  Of course with the cost of crayfish I haved to get some gelignite and blow up a bloody ATM to get enough cash but it's worth it.

j/k  

Riesling is - as has been pointed out - just a wee bit too sweet and Manu is right (in my humble opinion) about Chardonnay, the buttery nature of Chardonnay is lovely but it's better  with chicken or even Thai food.  I'd give the sweeter wines a miss for sure.

So, Chablis perhaps?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

the cost....oy...i dont wanna think of....the dinner will run more than the concert and skiing....

manu...since i dont drink wine....its real hard for me...to do this..i do appreciate yalls help....as i said..the only wine i really drink is ice wine....and hell i cant afford that....right now...the last time i had ice wine was in new orleans...someone gave me a bottle of pricey ice wine...and i drank it like the ice wine ho i am....i cant afford shit right now..even working 7 days a week at 2 jobs....(get out the tissues please)


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

one would expect cold water lobster to taste different than crayfish....but i have seen  your prawns and crayfish...huge things they are...the best oysters i have had..were from cheaspeake bay area..  huge and flavorful....and i have had oyster from all over...i am a foodie...two things i want to try...abalonie...puffer fish....i would love to try real absinithe...i am sure if i sit and think there are other things....biggest disappointments so far.....truffles the fungus..not the chocolate..hell chocolate cant disappoint...and kobe beef...i will admit it was not kobe steak...so it really should not count...

a lot of people say abalonie is way over rated...tough as nails..if not sliced thin and beaten hard....puffer cause of the "risk death" part...eat dangerously is my motto...
i love snails..i dont care how they are cooked...normally i have them in butter ...i remember the first time i had them in shells....and so do my dining companions...it does seem easy...just dont squeeze ..it was not pretty...


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had abalone once privately and secondly in a restaurant, no more than twice.  Strange because we produce a lot of it and export it to Hong Kong and ...........okay now I get it - I can't afford it  

But I have had it - twice.  Long story and I'll cut it short.  An opal buyer from Hong Kong who was semi-resident in an opal town here (as a buyer).  His girlfriend from HK was visiting.  She made a special dinner - abalone.  Delicious, she cooked it perfectly.  I had it in a restaurant here many years later.  Crap.  Tough, rubbery, crappy.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

ooooo opals....i forgot..*moving chair closer to you*...you have firey opals in oz....and black opals...and ughs...

why am i up at 5 am..we ask?  its pouring down rain...tomorrow is the big day of skiing concert etc...they are calling for this to change to snow (rolling eyes)  i have decided to totally freak out...thats the ticket...over all this stuff going on tomorrow...plus i like the quiet of the rain on the tin roof...it drops one degree or so..and it will be freezing rain ...

SERENITY NOW!!!!!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the sound of rain on the roof.  I have an mp3 of rain falling on a roof I play now and again.

Hopefully I'll hear the real thing during the coming winter.  

Opal.  Yes, mined it, sold a bit and hung out with buyers.  I love it but some people have that old superstition about it.  I prefer crystal opal, it's finer and more translucent but I can see the attraction in black opal.  Cultural thing, people in East Asia tended (tend?) to favour greenish opal whereas in Europe and North America they preferred and probably still do, red/reddish opal with a bit of red flame in it.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

witches like opal....i know the old sayings about it...and people who are born in october tend to be very protective of it...

btw how much are ughs there?


----------



## editec (Feb 18, 2009)

Terry said:


> A Riesling


 
To sweet.

A white cabernet souvignon might be right

There's always wonderful chablis out there for $15 or so a bottle.

But to be honest, if you're steaming that lobster, a good pilsner probably makes more sense.

_Pilsner Urguell_ is the best  in the world (and the oldest, too I think). Its bohemian, but any place that carries a lot of beers will have it. 

It's about $12 a sixer.

If you man likes beer, he'll like this.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> witches like opal....i know the old sayings about it...and people who are born in october tend to be very protective of it...
> 
> btw how much are ughs there?



Uggs are cheap!  I saw some prices in Canada and I was astounded!  LIke here is my face - 

And just in case you missed my face looking at the prices here it is again -


----------



## editec (Feb 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Wow, people eat lobster any other way than dipped in butter? Sacrilege!
> 
> btw, Bones, Florida lobster is much better if you can get it.


 
What?! Those warm water clawless crayfish?

Not even _close._

There is, or so I'm informed..I've never had one, a superior lobster to those in New england, though..Panulirus japonicus.

But even in Japan, Maine Lobster are still prized for their taste and texture.

If you've having lobster draw in butter, think about a light dessert.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

lets define cheap and do you have paypal...i would love cheap ughs...hell man you should open an ugh dealership...where i work..they sell for..150 to 200 bones....that is wtf prices...aint like yall got shit to do with all them sheep skins..i wonder how much shipping would be?

*hint, hint*


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2009)

menu is just about set..the lobsters came in....the wine..well still not found...but i havent looked...i took off work early....but came home..be the slug i am...i am going with key lime pie....just too easy..and he loves it...beer...hmmm...beer is harder to get...up scale kinds...i will look for it...


----------



## Care4all (Feb 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...
> ...



I'd go chardonnay myself....as well....


----------



## Care4all (Feb 18, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > witches like opal....i know the old sayings about it...and people who are born in october tend to be very protective of it...
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha!  coming from the shoe industry, isn't it amazing how things work in retail....?  if you have an item or a category of footwear that is HOT, then the price is no limit for many....

This UGG thing started with movie stars and Aspen etc ski resort goers about 10 years ago and it has not slowed down since!  They will though....mark my words, what goes up, must come down.....  

uggs have had a longer run than most because they are so damn comfortable and warm!!!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> lets define cheap and do you have paypal...i would love cheap ughs...hell man you should open an ugh dealership...where i work..they sell for..150 to 200 bones....that is wtf prices...aint like yall got shit to do with all them sheep skins..i wonder how much shipping would be?
> 
> *hint, hint*



I had a look at a couple of online stores - a couple of them are obviously priced for the overseas market.

There are a couple of retailers near me, I'll have a look at the weekend.  I wouldn't pay more than a hundred of our dollars (exchange rate about 65US cents to the $AUD at the moment) for a really good pair.  It's summer here though and they might not be around in big numbers but I'll have a look.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 18, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> menu is just about set..the lobsters came in....the wine..well still not found...but i havent looked...i took off work early....but came home..be the slug i am...i am going with key lime pie....just too easy..and he loves it...beer...hmmm...beer is harder to get...up scale kinds...i will look for it...


If you go with beer (which I wouldn't, but since he likes it) steam the lobster in it, too.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I remember reading something here about how they were popular with certain people.  And then the price went up and there was apparently a bit of friction between some US companies and some of ours over rights to the name, design, etc. but let's face it, they're sheepskin boots, they're not complicated.  But those prices in North America are ridiculous.  But as you say, market driven.  Yes they are comfortable and they are warm and they'll still have a place when the fashionistas have passed them by.


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 18, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> mans birthday soon...i need a wine that would be good with seafood...lobster being the main dish...i dont know squat about wine...i dont drink it...except for icewine..but that is way too sweet...for a main course....i do know that much...so what do you suggest?  please bear in mind...i live in the country so it cant be that high toned...but i do have access to pretty good wine shops....thanks...



Thunderbird


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

White Lady (hobo drink here - methylated spirits and lemonade)


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2009)

okay man is tossing a wrench in plans...seems..he realized i have the day off and wants to spend part of the day with me...does he not realize i am too fucking busy to do that....i am packing him up to take him skiing...it began to snow this morning.....

~happy dance~


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2009)

ahhhhhh wine shopping is not going well...the elite wine shop doesnt open till 11...the key lime is in the oven....its all on go except for the wine


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2009)

nailed the wine....whoooo hooooo....i am thinking a bottle of bubble too...but one of us has to drive...


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 19, 2009)

BumWine.com


----------



## Ravi (Feb 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> nailed the wine....whoooo hooooo....i am thinking a bottle of bubble too...but one of us has to drive...


Don't leave us in suspense, what the heck did you end up buying?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 19, 2009)

omg i just called the damned seafood place...the fucking lobster died....one of them...they have ordered more but dont expect them in till around 2 pm today...i am so fucked.....they told me they had them...i checked yesterday too...no problems...so far....all  i got is a key lime pie....i feel a major panic coming on..there is no way i can make him ski that long lol

why the hell didnt the manager call me when he went in today and found them dead...o and get this the seafood manager is a darth vader with the mechanic voice box....trying to understand him on the phone....oy....o fuck...what the hell am i gonna do now...i dont know what to do...the wine...oy oy oy


----------



## Ravi (Feb 19, 2009)

This is totally cracking me up. The lobster died???


----------



## Shogun (Feb 19, 2009)

You all realize that crustaceans are essentially the cockroach of the water, yes?


YUK.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty unsuccessful cockroaches if they die that easily.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

final update:  dinner worked out....4 lbs of lobster is way too much...

menu:

started with raw oysters....then lobster...with asparagus...and butter...

the wine was excellent....man was pleased...said it was one of the best whites he had had.....i had a small glass...he drank the rest of the bottle...he was beat from skiing so we took a nap before the concert....then the concert.....it was 17 degrees with winds...we had to walk a few blocks..asleep at the wheel was good ..willie sucked...we left after willie played a couple of songs..drove home and collapsed...

hubby did ask how i found the wine...i gave yall full credit...he was very impressed with yall helping me find a good solid wine for dinner...we never drank the bubbie...


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

thank yall....shogun thanks for the url that leads me to the spanish wine...but mostly thanks for helping me and listening to me...


----------



## editec (Feb 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> nailed the wine....whoooo hooooo....i am thinking a bottle of bubble too...but one of us has to drive...


 
Champagne is right with _EVERYTHING._

I once had a champagne connection and drank nothing but the bubblie for about a year.  Those were in my serious drinking daze, too, so I mean I drank a LOT of the stuff.

I had a connection such that I bartered with a pal of mine for Korbel Natural_ by the case._

I don't miss those days, but I surely am glad I had them, too.


----------



## del (Feb 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> final update:  dinner worked out....4 lbs of lobster is way too much...
> 
> menu:
> 
> ...



so you wound up with 4 lbs of lobster or you ordered 4 and wound up with less? none of my bizz, just curious.


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> thank yall....shogun thanks for the url that leads me to the spanish wine...but mostly thanks for helping me and listening to me...



What?? No thanks for the bumwine.com link?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

del said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > final update:  dinner worked out....4 lbs of lobster is way too much...
> ...



well here is the whole story..the devil is in the details isnt it?

i ordered the lobster tuesday...i wanted 2... 2 lb lobsters...they got me one 2 lb and one 1 1/2 lber...i was happy....btw i was blowing a whole grocery allowance on this one meal..the whole weeks worth...i had chili and rice...in the pantry so i knew we would not starve...so i check wednesday night...no problems....then when i call to have them pack them ...problem...now you must understand i had this all planned to the minute....skiing...then brunch...then concert....once the lobster died..which i dont believe,, i think the guy sold them to someone else....i would say someone from a gated community...those people simply dont accept no...in other words someone not blowing a weeks grocery allowance on one meal...so i call another place in boone...and they have plenty of lobsters....2 lbs and up....then i call the back the first one to tell them i cant wait till 2 pm to find out if the lobster are coming in....

they comp me.....3....1 and 1/2 lbers...yes you read that right....61 bucks worth of free lobster..another reason i dont think they died...if they really died..why comp the others...i realize i am a good customer and i did go in and explain that it was the man's 55th birthday and i wanted to do something special...i still would have preferred the larger ones...but it would have been an hour trip and all...plus who the hell can beat free?

the worst part...our anniversary is march 1st...i just cant go thru this again....i am gonna go real simple...

the lobsters not being right really caused a major break down in planning and time wise...plus it was no longer a big ass surprise...when i picked him up from skiing...i was sniffing and wiping my eyes mumbling.."the fucking lobster died"...he was calm...i was sniffing...more...a few tears...when i told him the whole fucked up story....he starts laughing...then i call and find out i am getting them comped ..he was happy...saw meals in his future too 

o and the bottle of wine...under 20 bucks...


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > thank yall....shogun thanks for the url that leads me to the spanish wine...but mostly thanks for helping me and listening to me...
> ...




you got rep just like everyone else...bumwine...i have...i work at a beer shack that sells....

drum roll please

bootleggers...grape and apple...2.50 a pint


----------



## editec (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that the lobsters died.

That is a_ real_ bummer.

They should be easily able to survive shipping on ice to anywhere in the world.

Next time, let me know and I'll see if I can buy them from a reputable dealer/shipper for you.


----------

